# Oldman's Burden! A Marine Plog



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dear Heretics, Oldman here posting the start of my long over due plog, since being recruited by Khornes Fist over 2 years ago I been promising to do this, but my procrastination slowed me down and to be honest the level of talent on Heresy while inspirational kind of frightened me off. Well after realizing my limitations as a hobbyist and that my ambition outweighs my talent, I have got off my ass and decided to start, albeit in a limited way. 

I shall be doing a generally vanilla chapter which will be an Imperial Fist successor chapter, I originally was a fanboy of the Dark Angels but went off them as I thought they were just becoming caricatures of themselves and I have always liked the sons of Dorn. The fighting with one foot on the ground doctrine suits me personality wise.

The force I have at the moment is literally everything that is posted in the army painting challenge,( I have spent a huge amount of time stripping re-stripping marines in my quest for glory and not without casualties) but I have a zombie apocalypse stockpile metal/plastic marine crack to go through, and plan to have a dread and termie centric army as I love the models!!

So without further ado, here is my first offering, my scouts from the March army painting competition, which I'm very happy with. 










And a wee close up...










Most of my paints are from the "old" mega paint set, the models were base coated caradon granite, then I dry brushed on several layers of grey going darker grey's out to dawnstone grey, I clipped most of the camo cloaks off the scouts and used gauze as the material for the ghillie suit, the bases are done with citadel basing slate and army painter ash grey flock. 

C & c always welcome hints and tips appreciated just remember I may not have the skill to do it!!!!
Thanks for looking Oldman xoxox


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Always a fan og ghilli snipers and i think you've pulled these off nicely. Can you put up a photo of them in terrain? 

Looking forward to seeibng this plog develop, i've been enjoying your contributions to the army painting competition!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Maaaake themmmmm talllllllerrrrrr


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

torealis said:


> Maaaake themmmmm talllllllerrrrrr


Haha that will be on some models later, these guys however are not fully fledged marines so have not grown up yet!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Good point. Well made. Would be awesome to see someone else go tall.

The scouts are awesome btw.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is my next bit of burden and also my last entry in the army painting competition, I've been doing mainly vehicles and walkers in the competition because I find them easier and I want to clear work space. this will be a dakka pred but I will be leaving the option to magnetize and will include a very basic and subtle conversion pics as it happens!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Liking the ghilly suits. About damn time you got one of these off the ground. Keep it coming.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I really do love those scouts mate... can't wait to see some paint on them!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

4th of April was the last time I updated my log too, and only just tonight have I had time to put some paint to plastic. How are you going with that predator?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and the cookies folks, @Iraqiel the pred is comming along nicely, will have a pic up soon of the conversion which is small, I also have to build up a turret ring on the weapon plate, I like the side with the hatch covers showing never noticed that it was only built up for the turret on one side


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

JAMOB said:


> I really do love those scouts mate... can't wait to see some paint on them!


That actually took me a minute to get lol!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

those are some nice scouts. I think this might give me the kick to get off my ass and start doing my chaos marines that I have been saying I was going to do for several years.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice scouts. Looking forward to seeing them painted


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okidoke a wee update, first another close up of a sneaky beaky scout, as you can see the ghillie suit works great hiding my poor painting!!!










Next up, my wee conversion for my pred, I'm not 100% set on it, maybe after I paint it fully I'll be happier.










The conversion was done as I wanted to make a remote style turret which is more common on A.F.Vs today and I thought the normal auto cannon looks too long. I did it by using a razorback heavy bolter turret with one bolter cut short and the dreadnought spotlight added as extra targeting gear, one bolter with added stubby barrel to make an auto cannon and some wiring off a lascannon devastator under the spot light.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

If you are going for a modern remote turret look, you've done well - though I'd smooth down that spotlight into a smooth lens for the camera. 

I think that's actually a lot more appropriate for what a predator annihilator is anyway. I was always disappointed playing CSM that it was sooooo feeble on the table top but such a cool turret.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I love what you've done with the turret, I'm going with something similar for my chimera.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> If you are going for a modern remote turret look, you've done well - though I'd smooth down that spotlight into a smooth lens for the camera.


That is a good idea mate think I will, I just bodged it with what I had to hand to get a basic concept. The predator turret is nice but I just wanted to try something different.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice conversion on the pred, and I like the monochrome scheme on the scout. He does need some sort of spot colour though. Maybe a bit flock or static grass on the base, matched by a bit on the ghillie suit?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very nice conversion on the pred, and I like the monochrome scheme on the scout. He does need some sort of spot colour though. Maybe a bit flock or static grass on the base, matched by a bit on the ghillie suit?


Cheers mate, I will experiment with a little color on them, see if I can find a nice balance


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pred finished, needs weathering (which I need practice with) and accessories storage, pickets, barb wire etc








And a wee close up of the turret, I took @Iraqiel advice and smoothed out the spotlight into a lense, I'm still not 100% on keeping the turret, it is mainly a conceptual exercise, I may just convert the actual pred turret with extra optics and shorten the auto cannon barrel


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

I had never thought about using gauze to make ghillie suits...... its looks great on those scouts.

I really like the pred turret with the camera lens & stubbier autcannon 

keep up the good work :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well. i think that looks fantastic, great work.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A wee update for the plog, got me a vehicle laager going on here, to be honest I should be painting up troops and termies but the vehicles are quicker and I need to clear work space!! Used Army Painter Alien Purple spray, very impressed with the product, good even coverage and the paint goes on very well


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd like to second the love for the turret - cool concept and great execution. I suppose it's not as identifiable as the pred turret but it's unique and looks awesome - that's the main thing!

Some weathering is definetly neede to break up the colours, but the paint job is really solid :victory:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words folks, @Varakir, weathering will be down the road a bit as my painting is not up to it at the moment, need to do some practicing :grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Thanks for the kind words folks, @Varakir, weathering will be down the road a bit as my painting is not up to it at the moment, need to do some practicing :grin:


Try a test using the sponge method - my weathering is far from top notch but i have been very impressed by the decent results you can get by haphazardly sponging on some dirt


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another wee update of incomplete minis, this is a bunch of terminators that I will be working on, thanks to @bitsandkits and my own stash of terminators I have 10 that have the same body and legs, these will be a "bulking" force all armed with storm bolters and power fists and a couple of chainfists. Heavy weapon and sgts will be different to stand out but I'll individualize these guys with purity seals etc and I have forgeworld shoulder pads.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Always a fan og ghilli snipers and i think you've pulled these off nicely. Can you put up a photo of them in terrain?


unfortunately not a plog update but I am working on minis, I promise!! anywhoo a long time ago I was asked to show my snipers in some terrain so while doing some gardening at the behest of "she who must be obeyed" I took a sneeky break to do a wee photo shoot and show the ghillie suits, personally I'm very happy with the result, it is far from perfect but close enough for my level of painting.

a wee airial photo









and a slightly above and side on shot


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Mate that is brilliant! Also, that shale looks surpriingly good as table top rocky rubble, i think i will have a look into it... 

Inspiring work, and thanks for the update!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Really impressive Oldman. It took a a good long while to see the scouts.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The scouts in the rubble looks great! If you can spot them. Nice pred aswell!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Mate that is brilliant! Also, that shale looks surpriingly good as table top rocky rubble, i think i will have a look into it...


Thank you all for the kind words, @Iraqiel, I have the minis sitting on slate pieces, that I had sitting in plant pots, really a great material for bases and diaromas. I have used the G.W slate on my minis bases, in my head I want my chapters fortress monastery be located out on some highland plateau that they have scorched and blasted in all directions leaving a bleak and desolate landscape and want to try and reflect that on the models


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Sounds like a very grim and forboding battlefield, i look forward to seeing a table like that if you get the chance!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Sounds like a very grim and forboding battlefield, i look forward to seeing a table like that if you get the chance!


Hahaha no pressure there mate, i can barely get a tac marine painted let alone do a board, but maybe........NO bad Oldman, focus! Okay a wee update with a little w.i.p on my landraider, waiting on the redeemer weapon sprue to arrive


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn but you're getting good Andy. The snipers are excellent, I strained my eyes trying to make them out in the overhead shot.

On the LR, the hazard stripes on the assault ramp look great. I've always had trouble keeping them even, so much so that I gave up putting them on stuff. The weathering on it looks very realistic. Well done mate. keep it up.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

+1 to what @Khorne's Fist said!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Damn but you're getting good Andy. The snipers are excellent, I strained my eyes trying to make them out in the overhead shot.
> 
> On the LR, the hazard stripes on the assault ramp look great. I've always had trouble keeping them even, so much so that I gave up putting them on stuff. The weathering on it looks very realistic. Well done mate. keep it up.


Thank you both for the kind words and the sweet sweet rep (I'm a closet cross dressing rep whore!) Mate the hazards are not great close up to be honest, it was a last minute job last night, a base of tau cept ochre, then drew rough stripes with a pencil, used the old citadel black ink with a fine brush to mark out the black stripes as it goes on easier and neater than black paint, sunburst yellow over the ochre, then very light drybrush with abbadon black and then lead belcher, I'm happy with the result but the weathering and distance make it look better than it is.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So long as it looks good from three feet, it's all good.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another wee w.i.p, I liked making my other landraider so much I forgot everything else and started the other one I had gathering dust,they really are great center piece models, and am trying painting before assembling, and today ordered x2 redeemer/crusader sprues!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wee plog update, because I have not enough to do,and because I have neglected my plastic crack for way too long! I have a wee shadowsword I'm making up, was gonna be a stormlord but just could not say no to a big barrel cannon (take that as you will)











And because of torealis and veteran sergeant, I'm having a crack at some tall scale marines, I've just lenghtened the legs on a few hacked up and badly stripped marines,sloppy work but just want to test the waters, had a few casualties along the way!!!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another wee plog update just to prove I am putting paint on plastic! A couple of terminators w.i.p, all the same, these will all be storm bolter and power fist armed, with the sgts and heavy weapon guys being different to stand out.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> Okay a wee update with a little w.i.p on my landraider, waiting on the redeemer weapon sprue to arrive


Really diggin' the hazard strips (actually chevrons if my eyes aren't deceiving me!) around the LR front ramp. Think I'm gonna have to borrow that idea for my next LR!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wookiepelt said:


> Really diggin' the hazard strips (actually chevrons if my eyes aren't deceiving me!) around the LR front ramp. Think I'm gonna have to borrow that idea for my next LR!


Thanks Wookie, to be honest they are completely superfluous but I did it just to break up the model and it seems to have paid off, so think I'll set it as a theme throughout the burgeoning force!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another we status update, limited progress all around with my plog, real life being what it is, here are some tacticals I'm working on,











And the other 3, with a wee practice conversion on bringing the arms up to a line of sight shooting position,









Hope to have some more substantial work done soon


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good to see you again Oldman, those marines and terminators way up top don't look too far away from being able to make it onto a tabletop in painted, completed glory.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iraqiel said:


> Good to see you again Oldman, those marines and terminators way up top don't look too far away from being able to make it onto a tabletop in painted, completed glory.


Cheers pal, the poor photography hides a lot of tidying up that need doing but I'm getting there!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay a lot of tidying up and highlighting to do, also I have brass etched eagles to add to the hip plates, plus I have to add my own chapter symbol to the power fist and right shoulder pad, but this is the general look i'm going for, the storm bolter is done in a real world color scheme being green and black, naturally I'll wing in a few extra purity seals and such,


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking very nice so far mate! :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That termie looks great. Love the crux terminatus, very nice stone effect.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you gents, @Khorne's Fist the crux is a forgeworld pad with lots of detail making it great to paint and I used mechanicus standard grey, washed with badab black and highlighted with dawnstone and ulthuan greys


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Huzzah, bits arrived today from Blood and Skulls Industry (eBay/Facebook), must say very happy with the quality of the bits and the service, I would advise any tread heads to check them out! I ordered some engine parts for my Shadowsword as I thought exhausts on the G.W model were too puny looking and wanted something that looked beefier and more like the Arkurion version by F.W which has a more impressive engine, and because I ordered more than 4, -I ordered 6- I got the engine mounting plate thrown in, very nice! Pics of the minor conversions on the Shadowsword soon! Here is the mounting plate and 2 of the exhaust stacks.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A few pics of the progress on the shadowsword, 
1) back plate and engine cover and commanders cupola removed








2) new engine cover made of plasticard and 2 rhino doors to look like more realistic enging deck with vents








3)engine deck looking better with paint








4)close up of the newly raised commanders cupola, thought this would make it look more realistic








5)profile of tank showing raised cupola and cannon barrel with fume extractor filed away, to excensuate the barrel and make it look more like the forgeworld version


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Small but significant changes. Looking good. Like the engine decking. It does look more realistic.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheers pal, a lot more work to go on it,


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just a wee update, the speeder wing takes shape!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*whistles Ride of the Valkyries...*


Looking good! :good:


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 28, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> A few pics of the progress on the shadowsword,
> 
> 4)close up of the newly raised commanders cupola, thought this would make it look more realistic


You asked for a critique so here it is.

Mind you this is just my initial impression........ looking at it cold with non pre-judicial eye.

The turret looks fine but I would have gone for a hexagonal shape to match the facets of the hull. Then a few thin plates to add definition to the cupola and more than a few rivets to mimic the superstructure.

Don't sell yourself short on ability you seem to have ample. The secret of the FW models is the ''over the top'' detail.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@Blackadder thank you! I had thought of building up the turret hatch the same shape as the plate it sits on, and may revisit this, also your scratch build storm hammer has me thinking of extending the engine block a little.
@Tawa ride of the valkyries is a great idea, a lot better than chitty chitty bang bang, my original choice


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> @Tawa ride of the valkyries is a great idea, a lot better than chitty chitty bang bang, my original choice


Ace :laugh:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well friends an almost complete mini from me, apart from tidying and varnish also sporting my first attempt at sculpting my homebrew chapter symbol, it is meant to be a tower









And the symbol, poor pic was from my phone


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good effort there mate


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another attempt at making my own chapter symbol, this involved butchering a shoulder pad, filing off the symbol and green stuffing my own symbol on and making a mold of it. Again it is meant to be a tower, I'm a lot happier with this effort and may push ahead with this, as I think I'm at the current limit of my ability


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Another attempt at making my own chapter symbol, this involved butchering a shoulder pad, filing off the symbol and green stuffing my own symbol on and making a mold of it. Again it is meant to be a tower, I'm a lot happier with this effort and may push ahead with this, as I think I'm at the current limit of my ability


that looks pretty good, I'm sure the effect is better once painted up


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That looks totaly fine to me, plus its not painted up yet. Dont be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks folks, hopefully have a painted pic soon, I also have to start symbols for rhino and landraider doors which should go easier them being bigger


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nicely done. I think it looks good and once you get the bigger ones done for the rhino and land raider it will make it look better. It should be easier to go bigger.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The current state of the hobby area, the hawk eyed among you may spot something like a mini in there somewhere! This "thing/place" shall be tidied soon for another one of my abortive offensives into painting and modelling, the cd shelf was only assembled today, before that, they too were just strewn across the table!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> The current state of the hobby area, the hawk eyed among you may spot something like a mini in there somewhere!


Cant see a mini But i think i found Wally (Waldo)


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay very small update, believe it or not this sorry mess of old metal and plastic will be my next sniper squad. The two scouts on the right are converted a little, they are both the scout model that is standing on the rock which I hate, so the legs have been cut and repositioned and pointless rock removed! I have poor sculpting skills but am quite pleased with kneeling/sitting position of the first scout on the right, and sure the ghillie suits will cover all the messy bits rather conveniently!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see you back on the hobby train.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey, this all looks pretty fancy!



Oldman78 said:


> Another attempt at making my own chapter symbol, this involved butchering a shoulder pad, filing off the symbol and green stuffing my own symbol on and making a mold of it. Again it is meant to be a tower, I'm a lot happier with this effort and may push ahead with this, as I think I'm at the current limit of my ability.


I notice this is from last year, but what were you looking to improve on with your custom symbols? I've done a fair amount of casting with kneadatite and might be able to offer some advice if it's still something you're working on.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am still looking at doing a custom symbol , and will be sticking with the tower, I used "blue stuff" to make the mold, which was quite effective, it really is just a case of perfecting the symbol and how to paint it. 

I'm not sure on keeping the tower on a roundel or just the tower itself on the shoulder pad. I want to focus on getting actual troops complete before getting back to the window dressing of symbols, but would definitely like your advice as I'm thinking of maybe getting resin to make the bigger symbols for vehicle doors etc


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Nice to see you back on the hobby train.


Good to be back pal, see how long my period of focus lasts, but now that I have tidied up the man cave I have no excuses!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> I am still looking at doing a custom symbol , and will be sticking with the tower, I used "blue stuff" to make the mold, which was quite effective, it really is just a case of perfecting the symbol and how to paint it.
> 
> I'm not sure on keeping the tower on a roundel or just the tower itself on the shoulder pad. I want to focus on getting actual troops complete before getting back to the window dressing of symbols, but would definitely like your advice as I'm thinking of maybe getting resin to make the bigger symbols for vehicle doors etc


Ah, blu-stuff. The way and the light. Best product I've found for recasting! I assume you're using green stuff (kneadatite) for the actual casting and was referring more to the smoothness of your final product. This is a piss poor example because all my good ones are on bases now, but check out the difference in the flat areas between ****** and greeney here. I can get the white stuff as smooth as the green now but this was from when I was still learning.










As far as resin goes, are you talking about a liquid casting agent or liquid blu-stuff? I've done some pretty big stuff using a mix of GS and Apoxie Sculp (see also: milliput) for dual purposes. First off GS is expensive so cutting it with another less expensive product can spread out the cost a bit. Secondly GS is pretty soft in the grand running of things even when you use a lot of blue in its creation and AS/Milliput hardens way more giving you a more durable piece.

What are some of the hiccups you've encountered along the way?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

My only hiccup is my actual skill in getting the symbol to my satisfaction, I have not tried anything bigger but am looking at maybe casting my own land raider doors but I'll do the symbol for the door seperately to simplify the process, I'll do the same for the rhinos and razorbacks. Your gs scarab is highly impressive


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another partial update, this also proves how glacial I move, a metal Lysander, with Imperial Fist icons filed/grinded off, including his pretty head, as all my termies will be wearing their brain buckets. To the right is a forgeworld crux which I cut off from one of their shoulder pads as I prefare this crux to the "t" shaped crux that was on Lysander which I'll graft on to his filed shoulder pad.On the note of shoulder pads I bought 2 sets of Astral Claw termie pads just to get 2 lion head pads so if anyone wants the rest let me know and we can make a deal.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

okay some more wee w.i.ps,
some more scout snipers, 2 old metal ones, with the standard sniper rifle and three with bolters converted to sniper rifles, wanted to try and get mix of bolt action and semi auto looking sniper weapons to break up the look of the squad, of course these fellas will all have ghillie suits added and cam on the weapons, to cover up most of the poor painting/modelling:secret:



















Next we have the termie chaplain who has been painted and stripped several times, could never get the black highlighted the way I wanted so I painted him grey and put on multiple washes of army painter dark tone, cheating but I think it will look better once the details are painted on.









And finally some new hobby toys I got at really reduced prices, well the cutting mat anyway


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That's a great way to paint black w. grey highlights and it's actually harder and more tedious than painting black and edge highlighting I find. Black washes can be a real pain to get nice and you've done an ace job so far on that Chaplain.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

ntaw said:


> That's a great way to paint black w. grey highlights and it's actually harder and more tedious than painting black and edge highlighting I find. Black washes can be a real pain to get nice and you've done an ace job so far on that Chaplain.


Cheers mate, took me a couple of goes to get it the way I want, and stupidly I never made a note of how many layers of wash I put on so if I make a bad mistake it will be a pain to fix. I just have to decide what way to paint the ornamentation on him, i may plumb for stone effect to match the crux and keep it as a theme running through the terminator squads and characters


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

a little, w.i.p, as I'm doing stuff for the A.P.C, may as well include it in the plog, messy but I'll get there!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

My finished carab Culln for my d.i.y chapter, a little tidying up but overall very pleased, tried to blend on the power sword to give it a glow effect, didnt work so I'll just repaint that standard metal color, and I swill have to sculpt my d.i.y symbol on him, but that can wait for another day.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Gonna try get my APC entry finished, going to be a late night!!! I hope @Blackadder approves!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love dreadnoughts. This is gonna be good.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I love dreadnoughts. This is gonna be good.


So do I, this is a mk 4 venerable, I hope I do him justice, I'll magnatize him but for the entry he will have multi melta and c.c.w with flamer, next month may well be a plastic iron clad gathering dust or termies.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Loving the purple. What a great colour!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Loving the purple. What a great colour!


That particular shade is Army Painter Alien Purple, darkened with their purple wash, I have become a fan of their stuff.

Well here he is finished, well sort off, a bit of tidying up, took slightly longer than anticipated due to some repainting. The mechanical parts were painted gun metal and washed with dark tone wash, but I repainted those parts mechanicus standard grey then a couple of coats dark tone, then a very light dry brush of gun metal for (in my opinion) a more "real world" looking finish. The furniture on the multi melta is done in German field green, all the weapons in my army will done this way to give a "real world" feel. As always any comments and criticism welcome, but note I'm kind of at the limit of my ability here!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very impressed with the scorched metal effect on the multimelta. Looks great.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very impressed with the scorched metal effect on the multimelta. Looks great.


Cheers mate! I'd love to take credit but it was a quick google search helped me with that result, and it is pure simples, blue wash, purple wash, brown wash, slightly overlapping them.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A little plog up date, started work on the "ghillie" suits for my scout snipers, which I started months ago, no excuses just bone idleness, bad Oldman bad. Anywho, I cut some gauze and tacked it to the shoulders and top of the back, then I distressed it and cut it. I'll add head pieces and more "ghillie" later then thin down some paint which will be absorbed by the gauze and help stick it to the mini.

Edit: previously completed mini far right for comparison.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I quite like those camo cloaks! What did you use for the material?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

ntaw said:


> I quite like those camo cloaks! What did you use for the material?


I used 4ply medical gauze, You can get it in any pharmacy, a little goes a long way, I have also seen a guy cameoflauge a Tau using small squares of kitchen roll dipped in thinned paint and then layered onto the model. 

Most people seem just to paint the cloaks or add flock to the cloaks, but in my previous life I had to dress like that on occasion so I wanted something a little "real world" looking


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A little blast from the past! My first 40k love, were the Dark Angel's. I'd like to think my painting has come on a bit since then, being a little bit on the poorer side of life back then I had few paints and one brush. I really love the RT era marines, the weapons were scaled really well, the bolt pistols would actually fit in the holsters, and the power fists look like you could swing it! This little squad also has my very first conversion, the bolt pistols in the sergeants hands were moved from the right hand to the left so they could have the power fists. There is also a sergeant who came "free" with White Dwarf, yeah you read that correctly "free" with White Dwarf! I am gonna strip these and give them the care they deserve like trim mold lines etc. Hope you liked the little trip down memory lane.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a box of those guys, and my copy of Rogue Trader is in the attic in a ziplock bag. I must admit I was never a fan of them. I always thought the proportions were a bit off and the poses awkward. Nice work on the banner though.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I had a box of those guys, and my copy of Rogue Trader is in the attic in a ziplock bag. I must admit I was never a fan of them. I always thought the proportions were a bit off and the poses awkward. Nice work on the banner though.


Yeah the poses are all squatting for a poo to be fair. I had very few marines, the only other guy I knew who was into warhammer was a few years older than me, and moved onto other hobbies of the xx chromosome type, the loser! The banner my friend is actually a cut out from White Dwarf. I never had Rogue Trader and unbelievably binned all my original warhammer fantasy battle books years ago, no one in my area that I knew had the faintest interest in it or at least never admitted it to it, I was a solo nerd. Only got back into the hobby when I went to Iraq and found White Dwarf on sale in the Naafi, a sure sign from the gods to ammend my wayward ways


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have quite a few mk5 torsos, which I attached to the mk6 legs and beakie heads gathering dust because at the time proper mk6 were unavailable, and as I'm a little ocd I wanted all my power armour to match. So I tried a little scraping to convert the mk5 to mk6 torso, just a rough draught but I think looks close enough, and as a wise man once said, "it only has to look good 3 feet away!"


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

5 man tactical squad from this month's apc, was meant to be six but I ballsed up the Sgt, so for now, the Sgt will just armed with a bolter. The tactical squads will have no heavy weapons but will have a specialist weapon depending on roll. This squad has a lovely forge world plasma gun which I didn't do justice painting, just can't perfect that glow effect, but I really like plasma guns so there will be a few more!


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

I am really impressed with the work on the scouts. Would love to hear how you created the camo netting. I am always drawn to scouts that are not in full colors of their regiment or chapter. They would stand out in that cover!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Spoticus said:


> I am really impressed with the work on the scouts. Would love to hear how you created the camo netting. I am always drawn to scouts that are not in full colors of their regiment or chapter. They would stand out in that cover!


Its gauze used for wound dressing, cut into strips tacked onto the mini, then watered down paint on the gauze, which also helps stick it to the mini


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The purple and white really is striking. Looks great. Are the bolters going to get some Bolt gun metal?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The purple and white really is striking. Looks great. Are the bolters going to get some Bolt gun metal?


I think I will, I wanted a utilitarian real world look with the furniture on the weapons green and metal parts black, but as you can see in the pic it very dark. The boltguns are not glued in as I was toying with the idea of either converting bolters or buying umbra pattern ones


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay totally ballsed up my entry for the army painting competition, I got a rush of blood to the head, after looking at pics of a British FV432 (which is basically what a rhino is based off) and decided to make my whirlwind more real world and put in an engine air intake, decided to put it on the front than realised that was totally not real world and replaced it on top, now I'm really pushed for time until the end of the month so why I decided to do this is beyond me, well here is the pic, quite sloppy work but I'm hoping with a bit of tlc and A LOT of paint I'll be able to hide it!









GULP!!!!!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay folks I'm still alive and actually doing stuff.......just about! Getting some scouts finished, so here is a quick w.i.p on guys I started beards ago. The scout far left has tissue paper as the scrim on his rifle barrel the rest are using unravelled bit of twine, which I think is better, i also clipped off the magazine's on the bolters and just put the end piece back on just to make them look a bit more semi auto rifle-ish.









Edit: I also switched them over to 32mm bases because they look far better when based.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Old Man78 said:


> Okay folks I'm still alive and actually doing stuff.......just about! Getting some scouts finished, so here is a quick w.i.p on guys I started beards ago. The scout far left has tissue paper as the scrim on his rifle barrel the rest are using unravelled bit of twine, which I think is better, i also clipped off the magazine's on the bolters and just put the end piece back on just to make them look a bit more semi auto rifle-ish.
> 
> View attachment 959988609
> 
> ...


Those are looking great! What's the mesh you're using for the cloaks?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> Those are looking great! What's the mesh you're using for the cloaks?


I use 4 ply gauze, I separate the gauze and cut it into rough squares, then tack it on with a bit of glue before pasting on the other layers with thinned paint of whatever my base coat will be.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm interested to see what kind of effect you get using ketchup.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The ketchup is part of an ancient family secret mini painting technique! I could tell you but then I'd have to pour ketchup on you and eat you!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, the whirlwind I ruined trying to make look "real world" earlier in this plog is still getting converted but as a vindi laser destroyer.......I hope! Anyway a few bits from the good people at "let the dice decide" and the "plan" is to have 2 vindicators and a laser destroyer, I already have a forge world vindicator from way back so will model the other one to look like that


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, you can see where I'm going here. Waaay back I got the FW dread heavy bolter right arm, the sculpt is not great and I never painted if up. Well with the new rules making "twin linked" weapons more dakka, I've decided convert my own mortis H.B dread and even attempt making ammo belts, because I like starting things and not finishing anything!!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I prefer my Mortis with las- or autocannons. This could lead to some chopped up finger tips.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I think I prefer my Mortis with las- or autocannons. This could lead to some chopped up finger tips.


Oh I'll be doing the auto cannons for sure, I have a mortis auto cannon armed dread with FW weapons but I'm going to convert more arms using the cadian heavy weapon team auto cannons which are better looking to be honest


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, the very simple stuff done, just tacked on with super glue to check the fit. The next phase will be to attempt to make the superfluous but cool looking ammo feed, I'll attempt this with thin strips of plastic card then make mold of it. The other question will be do i mount the ammo hopper on the the arm or attached to his back with longer feed chute.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the ammo pack on his back would look better. I alway felt with dreads that the magazines for hard round weapons were too small for the rate of fire they supposedly put out.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A minor update, first on the left we have a wee conversion for my venerable dreadnought, replacing the multi melta with twin Las cannon, I just slightly extended the barrel underneath, I thought it looked cooler, what say ye? The other, a wee gift from wifie proving she actually does love me, lught huron, a fantastic mini!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

It's great seeing the progress you're making mate! The army colours look excellent and I'm excited to see where you go with this next dread!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

First squad re-based on 32mm bases, because it is cool!
Next squad, using 2 old metal minis, and bolter converted scouts, to look like semi auto rifles to give the squad a "real world" look, the paint schemes are slightly off because I have changed over paints and can't remember what I used originally. Pretty happy with them, and it is about the best I can do so that will be that lol.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The scouts look great! The mesh cloaks came out really well!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks, I had a great photo of them out in my garden on some decorative slate chips and they were hard to make out but photobucket killed it


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent work on the snipers. 

What about doing a pile of boulders with just a barrel sticking out? Would save on minis, while fitting your theme nicely.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Excellent work on the snipers.
> 
> What about doing a pile of boulders with just a barrel sticking out? Would save on minis, while fitting your theme nicely.


Long term I might stick 2 on a 60mm base with some slate boulders as a shooter/spotter combo, I have to order some regular scout bits to put together another squad of regular bolter scouts. I don't really like whole primaris thing, but the receptor dread is a very cool mini and inceptors are beasts and are a kind steroid version of what assault marines really should be


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

My attempt at a combi plasma, regular bolter with a chopped up plasma pistol underneath for the whole "real world" underslung weapon look, and the muzzle moved up in line with the cocking handle and ejection port, and the magazine shortened, as I think a 30 round magazine, albeit .75 cal would look small on an astartes









And a picture of the squad Sgt, I added a 2mm spacer in the waist and added some cut down pouches, it is not proper true scale but serves enough to fit in the belt kit


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is the squad Sgt with combi plas and chainsword, just needs based, but I'll do that when the squad is finished. Can't get a good glow effect on the plasma coils to save my life so may just go for the copper coil look later, may also redo the plasma muzzle in a heat distressed metal look, but these are rush jobs on bastardized minis i had ballsed up previously (recycling is good) so pretty happy with the look so far.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man78 said:


> Can't get a good glow effect on the plasma coils to save my life


Less paint on your brush. There should be almost no white on it, and just build from there after the first layer. Or try it with different colours. Green up to yellow is a bit easier than the blue.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ah, I see, I started with white, and tried to add washes


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Much easier to start with blue and work to white. I start with *smurf blue, then ice blue on the ridges, finally the white, pretty much just on the turn of the coils.



*Not exact names. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

While paint dries, we shall start assembling, an iron clad, G.W venerable and a regular dread, because I don't have enough to do!


----------



## Subtle Discord (Aug 15, 2013)

Ah, the rule of three. One is a pushover. Two is a pain. But three becomes a threat that needs to be dealt with. I approve!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Little w.i.p, remember these guys are "salvaged/recycled " marines that have been used to experiment with, so a little rough looking, all the arms are cut and rotated, to bring the arms up to eye level


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just keep building the grey pile of hobby crack bigger,


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man78 said:


> Just keep building the grey pile of hobby crack bigger,
> 
> View attachment 959990645


God bless big bro!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh that was a voucher from wifey, big bro got me the imperial fists contemptor which will get some slight cosmetic conversion to my custom chapter😁


----------

